# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Marbella

## gururosta

MARBELLA

Marbella https://marbella-damac-lagoons.com/ is a place in Dubai that has great potential to replace the current epicenter of luxury lifestyle. The complex is a collection of Mediterranean-style townhouses that are to become part of the famous DAMAC Lagoons resort complex in the emirate. Residents will enjoy living in luxury townhouses designed with high standards of urban life. The ideal location of this new residential complex embodies state-of-the-art amenities, from gourmet restaurants and a wide variety of cafés to medical centers. At Marbella, you will enjoy quick access to everything you need for a high standard of living.

----------

